# Bike the Drive - Chicago, IL   May 26, 2013



## MOTOmike (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,

   On Sunday, May 26, 2013, Chicago will close down a 15 mile stretch of Lake Shore Drive and let bicyclists take over for the morning.  
You can ride the northern leg (15 miles) and/or the southern leg (another 15 miles) so the entire ride is 30 miles long.
I am posting this to see if there is any interest from any other Chicagoland (or midwest)  CABE'ers to do this ride.  I plan on doing the northern leg of the ride only.  We can ride as a group or just meet for the start and then everyone is on there own.  If you are interested, you can see more details at this website:  www.bikethedrive.org

   Registration is required (right now you get $10 off if you register before Feb. 1).  A helmet is also required.  I have never ridden or even seen another vintage bike on this ride (but the last time I went was about 8 years ago), so it would pretty cool to see some vintage bikes on this ride.  My wife will be riding her modern bike pulling our 3 1/2 year old in the trailer.   I also plan on starting quite early (if my wife and daughter are cooperative).  It is very cool to see the sunrise over Lake Michigan as you are riding along Lake Shore Drive w/ many, many other bikers.  Let me know if there is any interest and we can figure out a time and meeting point to gather.

Mike Reust
Oak Park, IL
e-mail:  msreust@comcast.net

Ride Schedule

5:30 a.m. -	Lake Shore Drive opens for ride participants (upon Chicago police approval).
5:30-7:30 a.m. - Recommended latest time for starting the ride to maximize your time on the course.
9:30 a.m. -	Ride participants are no longer allowed to enter Lake Shore Drive. 
9:45-10:15 a.m. - At all points along the route, participants must leave Lake Shore Drive and move to the Lakefront Trail. After the ride, be sure to join us at the post-ride festival at Columbus Drive and Jackson Drive (volunteers will help guide you to the trail).
10:15 a.m.	- All bicyclists must be off Lake Shore Drive. Our event permit with the Chicago police and the City of Chicago stipulates that all bicyclists must leave Lake Shore Drive at 10:15 a.m.


----------



## momona (Mar 22, 2013)

This looks like fun... Anyone going?


----------



## wasp3245 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Riding LSD*

Hello all

I've ridden the LSD ride several times  about the first 5 rides they did  ...it was far more fun before it became so commercial.  There is certainly a thrill riding down the middle of LSD  amongst a swirling swarm of cyclists .  Yes the event is a fund riser but they really want their pound of flesh .  The ride is like an open invitation for all the lily white  suburbanites to venture in the big bad city , whilst the city is still sleeping . If you head out with the first shot ( used to start the ride not local area gun fire) one can easily  run to the north end head back to the south end back to the middle and out to one of the ends and back  before the nasty SUV's are turned loose to hunt down any remaining two wheeled vehicles.  

Wave and say hello to the guy on the high bike .

Cheers Carey 

Come out and ride Critical Mass the last Friday of every month with your vintage / classic / antique bikes... great fun huge group ride  family friendly  it will not cost you a dime  same thrill as the LSD ...  Daley Plaza 5:30PM


----------



## Aerocycle36 (May 12, 2013)

*Chicago*

Coming up soon...


----------



## MOTOmike (May 25, 2013)

*See you......maybe?*

Just wanted to bump this to the top since this annual ride in Chicago is tomorrow (Sunday, May 26).  It starts early.....5:30am I think.
I just test rode my Great Western Mfg. (Cyrus??) motorbike for the 1st time.  Talk about cutting it to the wire.  I included a photo so if you happen to see me, say "hi".  I plan on being there between 6am and 6:30am.  I'll be there with my wife and nearly 4 year old daughter (wish me luck).  We'll be heading north from the starting point.  Maybe I'll see some CABER's there.

Mike


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 25, 2013)

Nice motorbike.
Are those Stutzman rims?
What kind of tires are you using there?


----------



## momona (May 25, 2013)

Is this free?


----------



## MOTOmike (May 25, 2013)

*Ride The Drive*



momona said:


> Is this free?




No.  This costs money and you had to pre-register.  I'm not sure if you can register onsite.  I would bet some people who could not make it will have their friends selling their registration if you wanters to take the chance and just show up.  Helmets are required.

Mike


----------



## MOTOmike (May 25, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Nice motorbike.
> Are those Stutzman rims?
> What kind of tires are you using there?




Rims are Velocity P35's that were wood-grained (painted) by CABE member ohdeebee.  Tires are Amsterdam 700c.
I'll post some close-ups early next week in the pre- 1933 bike section.

Mike


----------

